# Sticky  Rules of this forum...



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

There aren't many rules for this, but please, I ask of you all not to post any nudity/sex pics/photos in here what so ever. Pics of yourself are fine, but please no sexual pics at all. There are kids here 

Thanks :console: 

Shaggy


----------

